# Gaggia Classic bought



## Statts (Sep 15, 2009)

I posted a Q about a month ago on the best espresso machine for

It was worth the wait!

Cheers and happy coffee making to you all!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

That's great news. My Gaggia Coffee is really working out. I am still waiting for my grinder to arrive in the post, but hopefully soon.


----------

